# Possible to "sell" a leased BMW to Carmax? UPDATE: it's gone



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> Cool. So, does that mean CarMax upped their initial offer?


No, I considered sparring with them for sport but I'm returning to Montana on Thursday and lots of Murphy's to drink tonight :drink: life is short. Sold it for $60,000 on a $102K MSRP car; I capped it at $89.9K

I have two additional sets of wheels and tires for the X5M that I'll need to get rid of once i figure out if either set will fit on an Alpina for winter


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Just a data point - the X5M is now on Carmax's website listed at $66K; $6K / 10% over what they paid me. Someone will get a nice X5M, but it may take Carmax a while given one can buy a brand new X5 for that price.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Your X5M is a clean, very low mileage car. You can't really compare that with a new X5 50i that would cost $30,000 less brand new. Or any new X5 with less than the 50i engine.

They will probably sell your car in no time at all.


----------



## opfreak (Nov 10, 2009)

dkreidel said:


> Just a data point - the X5M is now on Carmax's website listed at $66K; $6K / 10% over what they paid me. Someone will get a nice X5M, but it may take Carmax a while given one can buy a brand new X5 for that price.


That was my experience with a different car offer at CarMax. They seem to ask ~10% over what they offer to buy the car for.


----------

